# Looking for help on a vintage slicer



## dragonslayer (Dec 30, 2018)

Anyone have a good source for information on vintage slicers?  I was just gifted this.  It appears to be a US Slicing Machine Company, a predecessor to Berkel in the US.  It does appear to work. Any advice on cleaning it up/getting it usable condition?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 30, 2018)

I remember some others asking about parts for slicers... So I used the search feature and found this... maybe you can find some info through some of these... https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/globe-slicer.104380/#post-606024


----------



## kit s (Dec 30, 2018)

Might try Ed Perryman at https://butchersupplycompany.com
He deals in stuff like that.


----------

